# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  TURKCE

## kasper

benden başka kimse t

----------


## Rtyom

Каспер, ты сколько языков знаешь?

----------


## kasper

а что?   ::   кто-то активно следит в каких ветках я флужу?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я слежу.  ::  Нравится учить языки или просто общаться?

----------


## kasper

ой, неожиданно прям   ::   
да, мне нравится учить языки + общаться. Это моя страсть!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да ладно...  ::  Мы тут все как на ладони.

----------


## kasper

да я бы не сказала  ::  пользователей-то куча  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Каспер, доброе привидение, как-то выделяется.  ::

----------


## kasper

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ну надо жеееееееее   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kasper

блин, ну чё? турецкий на этом сайте не популярен что-ль?   ::   
efendiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmm  mmm 
t

----------


## Ilkay

Привет/Selam Каспер! 
[quote=kasper]блин, ну чё? турецкий на этом сайте не популярен что-ль?   ::   
efendiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmm  mmm 
t

----------


## kasper

*Ilkay*, cok memnun oldummmmm!!!
Tabii ki  turkcenin grameri ilgili sorularim var ya. Ama nasil sorayim bilemem.
Ben vaska bir forumda insanlara yardimci olurum yani rusca-turkce-rusca tercume ediyorum. Bazen sorular cikar.Simdiden bir soru cikarsa onu burasi yazayim. Anlastik mi?  ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

bende biliyorum. я тоже знаю.

----------


## kasper

> bende biliyorum. я тоже знаю.

 slm!nerelisin? turkce nerde ogrendin yoksa hala ogreniyorsun?   ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

yok ben izmirliyim moskovada....MSU'da okuyorum rus

----------


## Орчун

Привет! я турок   ::

----------


## kasper

vallahhh ne kadar t

----------


## kasper

[quote=NeveRtheDon]yok ben izmirliyim moskovada....MSU'da okuyorum rus

----------


## Орчун

[quote=kasper]vallahhh ne kadar t

----------


## kasper

tamam
sana benim msn veririm. Gelen msja bak 
ama burda biraz t

----------


## NeveRtheDon

valla ben izmirliyim. şuan moskova devlet

----------


## kasper

biliyor musun, gecen cumartesi Turk partisi gecti  :P 
orda turk muzik, yarismalar vb  vardi 
isterseniz sonbaharda parti olurken Moskovada oturan turklere (size yani) haber veririm.  ::

----------


## Орчун

ee nasılsın bakalım kasper?neler yapıyorsun?bu arada profilinde msn adresin g

----------


## kasper

slm 
idare eder, tsk ederim.sen nasilsin? simdi calisiyorum ama yakinda eve giderim.  ::   havalar guzel dimi? oldukca gunesli   ::   
PS  sana private msj yazmistim ya

----------


## Орчун

ben de iyiyim sağol.rus

----------


## kasper

> погода хорошАЯ в Анкаре

 маленькие исправления  ::

----------


## Орчун

> Originally Posted by Орчун  погода хорошАЯ в Анкаре     маленькие исправления

 ya tabi ki de хорошАЯ  olacak ama g

----------


## kasper

то есть  "погода" - женского рода, значит относящиеся к нему прилагательное должно иметь соответствующее окончание   ::

----------


## Орчун

> то есть  "погода" - женского рода, значит относящиеся к нему прилагательное должно иметь соответствующее окончание

 Я не понимал   ::

----------


## kasper

я не понимал - yanlis cunku boyle bir tercume var "ben anlamiyordum"
Я не понял - anlamadim daha CORRECT   ::

----------


## Орчун

teşekk

----------


## kasper

[quote=Орчун] ş

----------


## Орчун

ne haber millet buradan

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   ::   ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

ya dersler

----------


## kasper

oku oku, akilli olacaksin!  ::  
ruscaniz kolay gelsin! 
hadi
burda biraz rusca yazin!Hadi ya!   ::

----------


## Орчун

bir s

----------


## kasper

hadi
sen buraya

----------


## Орчун

[quote=kasper]hadi
sen buraya

----------


## kasper

Ah İstanbullllllllllll!!!!! İstanbul olalıııııııııııııııııııııııııııı   ::   
iyi yolculuklar sana! :P 
İstanbula selamim var   ::

----------


## Орчун

> Ah İstanbullllllllllll!!!!! İstanbul olalıııııııııııııııııııııııııııı    
> iyi yolculuklar sana! :P 
> İstanbula selamim var

 saol artık g

----------


## NeveRtheDon

ya banlasalar nolcak yeniden acarsin bi tane devam ederiz.....

----------


## kasper

tabii merak etmene gerek yok ki  ::

----------


## loje4ka

selam everybody!.. ben de t

----------


## kasper

selam! Hoşgeldin!
Rus musun acaba?  ::

----------


## loje4ka

evet! hoş buldum  :: 
rusum ama istanbulu

----------


## kasper

bende

----------


## loje4ka

ee t

----------


## kasper

tşk ederim sana
yeter olsun  ::   
ben ise t

----------


## NeveRtheDon

kasper yani sen şimdi T

----------


## kasper

yok yaaaa t

----------


## loje4ka

kasper, ne zaman t

----------


## kasper

1,5-2 sene

----------


## NeveRtheDon

kasper yaş ka

----------


## kasper

ben 22 yaşındayım. Niye soruyorsun ?  ::   ya sen ka

----------


## kasper

iyi gunler cocuklar!!!!  ::  
nasilsiniz? neler yapiyorsunuz?
niye susuyorsunuz yaaaaaaaa?   ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

hi

----------


## kasper

MGU'da okuyorsun? Ne ilginc! Orda cok mu turk var?Yani arkadaslarin cogu rus mu turk mu?

----------


## NeveRtheDon

Mgu nun hazırlık b

----------


## kasper

yani g

----------


## NeveRtheDon

kasper ben bir iş bakıyorum . hafta sonları veya hafta i

----------


## kasper

hhmm bakalım
Moskovada bir iş bulmakta zor ruslar i

----------


## Stjepan

I recently purchased a "Teach Yourself Turkish" book, but so far the only things I can say are stuff like "bira var mı?"  ::

----------


## kasper

> I recently purchased a "Teach Yourself Turkish" book, but so far the only things I can say are stuff like "bira var mı?"

 hi
hahaha "bira var mi?"   ::   ::   bira yok   ::   
why did you get interested in turkish?  ::

----------


## kasper

cocuklar bakin http://www.ruscaogreniyorum.com/argo.php  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Stjepan

Well if there is no beer, how about some rakı?  ::  
I have maybe a couple reasons for wanting to learn Turkish.  First was my addiction to Turkish food, and then when I started to get interested in the history of the late Ottoman Empire and modern Turkey. 
Plus I love the dotless i.  ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

Do you like  ıııııııııııııı  is the same as ыыыыыыыы 
and rakı is good .. but  in Turkey we say it doesnt stay, like it stays in the bottle.  
did you know that  Ottoman Empire  used First Yogurt ...to heal the wounds after the battles? 
And Turkish History is huge. In mid and high school  i dont know how many battles, teachers tried to teach us.........

----------


## kasper

i don't like  raki at all  :P 
i'd better eat  pismaniye   ::   ::   ::   
turk yemegi cok guzel
sebzeli pilav, peynirli pide, mercemek corbasi falan ne kadar guzeldirrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!
aaaaaaaaa karnim zil verioyrrrrrrrrrrrr!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

where are my mom's dishes in moscow.?     ::   ::   ::

----------


## kasper

> where are my mom's dishes in moscow.?

 biliyor musun Moskovada turk lokantalar var ya. 
Kebab house, Bosfor, Divan....

----------


## kasper

cocuklar, neredesiniz ya? Kaybolmayin lutfen!  ::

----------


## NeveRtheDon

buradayızda  okul yoğun vs . rus

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I had too much raki in Istanbul one time...  
Turkey needs a toilet upgrade!

----------


## kasper

[quote=NeveRtheDon]buradayızda  okul yoğun vs . rus

----------


## ozzy07

privet vsem!!bi ka

----------


## kasper

*ozzy07* kompleman i

----------


## Dimitri

Был в Турции недавно - офигенно! понравилось :) Почти европейская страна

----------


## kasper

не почти, а европейская с восточным колоритом   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kemalist

I am from Turkiye...That means I am a Turkish boy.  ::

----------


## kasper

hoş geldin
hangi r

----------


## NeveRtheDon

www.forumtr-ru.com  rusyadaki T

----------


## kasper

slm
bir soru var ya  ::   
benim hakkiNda yoksa benim hakkiMda nasil yazilir yaaa? 
benim hakkinda/senin hakkinda/sizin hakkinda bla bla bla  
bizim hakkimizda yoksa bizim hakkinda  
vallah bana yardim edin lutfen
kafayi yedim yaaww  ::

----------


## Ilkay

> slm
> bir soru var ya  
> benim hakkiNda yoksa benim hakkiMda nasil yazilir yaaa?
> benim hakkinda/senin hakkinda/sizin hakkinda bla bla bla
> bizim hakkimizda yoksa bizim hakkinda 
> vallah bana yardim edin lutfen
> kafayi yedim yaaww

 benim hakkımda
senin hakkında
onun hakkında
bizim hakkımızda
sizin hakkınızda
onların hakkında _или_ onların haklarında

----------


## kasper

*Ilkay* coook tesekkur ederim
Allah seni korusun !!   ::  [/b]

----------


## Орчун

selam herkese.nasılsınız bakalım g

----------


## kasper

hersey fena degil ama...  ::   keifime bakiyorum   ::

----------


## Орчун

herşey fena değil denmez   ::  sadece fena değil demen yeterli.herşey normal diyebilirsin Все нормально   ::  .

----------


## kasper

tamam
 o zaman fena değil   ::  
herşey normal   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Орчун

olsun kasper,yine de T

----------


## kasper

seni anlayabilirim ama b

----------


## Орчун

договорились  ::    
Я дома весь день, мне скучно и ничего не хочу делать... 
Как поживаешь?

----------


## kasper

niye hep evde kaliyorsun ya? Sokaga git her yere bir bak .Havalar ne kadar guzel ya  denize girebilirsin!
bende iyiyim, calisiyorum  :: )) ama bos vaktimde hayatin tadini cikarmaya calisiyorum.  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Орчун

Не знаю лол :P я был в древне,завтра я буду встречать с моей подругой  ::

----------


## kasper

> Не знаю лол :P я был в деревне,завтра я буду встречать с моей подругой

 Dikkatine:
я буду встречать*СЯ* с ...

----------


## Орчун

::   sağol

----------


## B.S.S.

merabalar Turkiye`den Salih ben bu Rusca ogrenmek zor mu yaw merakim var biraz ogrenebilirmiyiz ki acaba ?

----------


## kasper

hoş geldin Salih
rus

----------


## cihan22

selamlar Ben de T

----------


## cihan22

NE MEY STO RUBLEY
AY ME STO DRUZEY  
100 RUBLEN OLMASIN AMA 100 DOSTUN OLSUN : )  : ) 
 RUSKİYY PREKRRRRASNİY PAGOVORKA...............

----------


## Орчун

hoşgeldin salih  ::

----------


## ticker

Selam Arkadaslar,
Burda cok iyi bi sayfa acilmis bizler icin cok iyi bence... http://www.ruscasozluk.gen.tr/?lang=ru

----------


## kasper



----------


## Орчун

link i

----------


## Matryoshka

Mrb. Ben yeni geldim  ::  Ya yeshyo govoryu po russki ochen ploxo, no  dumayu chto ya budu govorit yazikom xorosho  v sledyushiy vremeni
Tamam, bozuk bi c

----------


## benyunusum

Kasper nasılsın iyi misin? Son zamanlarda neler yapıyorsun?

----------


## saitterekli

herkese merhaba
biraz rus

----------


## strawberryfynch

Would anyone like to teach me Turkish in exchange for help with English?  
Thanks,
Strawberryfynch

----------


## izmitliruscu

Merhaba, 
Rus hükümetinden yüksek lisans bursu kazandım. 2009-10 akademk yılından itibaren büyük ihtimalle Rusya'da yaşıyor olucağım. 
Orta derecede Rusçam var. Daha önce Letonya'da öğrenciyken öğrenmiştim. 
saygılar,
Arda

----------

